# driftwood has mould whilst growing hc emersed



## timme278 (15 Jun 2009)

well, im gropwing hc emersed for a couple of weeks before filling up & my redmoor wood has gotten mould on it  do i scrub it off or just fill up & get some otos?

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jun 2009)

the ottos wont eat the fungus, i dont think anything will, just scrub it off. You may still get it for a little while after you have filled up but it isnt harmful or anything, just unsightly.


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jun 2009)

My CRS eat mould, well mouldy food anyway. 

They just don't know when there next meal is coming...


----------



## mr. luke (15 Jun 2009)

i would remove it if possiable, although most algae eaters will eat it.


----------

